# Color/temperament differences



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Do not puchase a puppy from someone that tries to claim that color will affect a dog's temperament. How the dog is raised, their genetics, and the environment that the animal is in is what will ultimately determine their temperament.

If the parents have two apricot dogs with behavior problems, you might wind up with an apricot puppy with the same issues. This isn't because the animal is apricot though.


----------



## ninhead (Oct 3, 2008)

That's what I figured. Supposedly this was a reputable breeder that told me this. They pretty much told me to only get black and she only breeds black... and she doesn't have a contract. Yea... that's a breeder that I want to trust.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG that is the worst thing I have heard in awhile. Yes, just as Kela said it has nothing to with color..... behavior issues with the parents, genetics, etc is what determines that.

I have a Black Standard male and a Cafe Au Lait Standard male (looks brown). I have had no behavior issues and love both my boys. So does everyone who meets them.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I'd like to mention that while I personally don't think that there is a correlation between temperament and color, based on my experience, it's not totally crazy to think that there might be. Unrelated genetic traits can often be linked together, e.g., because of how close together they are on the chromosome or because there one stretch of DNA that has more than one effect. So, it is possible that certain types of colors are linked to certain types of temperaments.


----------



## ninhead (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your help. I didn't think it was going to be so complicated and confusing to pick out a good breeder that has the right pup for my girlfriend and I. Thanks again.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Blacks have fantastic tough temperaments. While I do go with what others have said here about sire and dam passing it down, its not always the case. Sometimes the sire or dam may have a crappy temperament due to its upbringing, maybe had a fright, and ppl mistaken this as a bad temperament. Most of it is in the raising of a dog, no sociailising, no hands on will do any dog, any colour, any breed no good.

Now I will say Browns do have a different attitude not so much temperament. We refer them to being a clown dog. Naughtier, more full on, just a major puppy for a long time. I never believed it till I bred my own and they certainly are different to the blacks. Apricot and I have never gotten on. As a kid mums attacked me, as an adult being a dog groomer every apricot that comes in goes to bite me. Sorry I dont like them at all. I have never had an issue with a standard poodle of that colour, just minis and toys.


----------



## DogLover (Jun 11, 2008)

I have an apricot male miniature puppy who is the sweetest pup I have ever had. I have 2 black female miniature puppies who are also so sweet. I am not sure if the color or the parents make their disposition.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, I had a miniature apricot who lived to about 15; she never bit anyone in her life.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Sivaro.....thats too bad you've been attacted by a dog. 

Do you think maybe your passing your nervousness onto apricot dog's due to your bad experience with one. Dogs can read you better then most people can read themselves. 

Have you heard of the Dog Whisperer?. If not the show is about dogs with behavior issues. Well, thats what the owner's think until Ceasar meets them and its usually the owner's that are creating the problems. It may not be the case with you but maybe the apricot dogs you groom are reading your fear and nervousness and that's why they are attemping to bite. 

Just something I thought of.


----------

